# Looking For a Writer!



## MasterInkBlaster (Feb 24, 2019)

Yep! You've read that right! I'm looking for a writer to commission in the hopes of getting some new (preferably) NSFW stories! Over the past year or so, with my previous writing partner retiring, it's been harder and harder to find a new writing partner who I can depend on. Hence this...I guess you can say, want ad.

*In general, I'm looking for someone who's...*

Into shows from the '90s, 2000's and 2010's
Interested in writing both gay and straight (but mostly gay) themes/relationships
Okay with writing obscure shows every now and then
Can write a story in a relatively short timespan (around 5-7 days, minimum--personal time is important, after all!)
Can keep constant communication (kind of a "no-duh" thing to say, but just putting it out there)
Can write *well*--grammar and punctuation is key (I'm not looking for perfection, just something that matches my or my former writing partner's style to an extent--no run-on sentences or anything of the sort; if you're not sure, please let me know in advance with a preview)
Is open to collabs (Not required, but would be a big plus)
Also, to clarify, this _will _be _*paid *_work. So, if you are or know of someone who's interested, lemme know by dropping a comment or shooting a PM! Thanks in advance and here's to a good relationship!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 14, 2019)

Just as a friendly tip, it might be a good idea to list some examples of shows/the type of shows you have in mind. There's a pretty wide variety out there, especially since you're looking at a 30-year time span.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 14, 2019)

I have written, but this isn't my favorite genre.  I do know other writers, however.  Is this a paying gig?


----------



## Mateko (Mar 20, 2019)

I'd be willing to help if this is a paid job. Everything I've written is here Matekok - Wattpad feel free to read and decide if it matches what you're looking for.


----------



## MasterInkBlaster (Mar 21, 2019)

Mateko said:


> I'd be willing to help if this is a paid job. Everything I've written is here Matekok - Wattpad feel free to read and decide if it matches what you're looking for.



Yep, it's a paid job. I...probably should have mentioned that in the OP, but I thought it was kinda obvious, since I feel no one would want to do work like this without _some _compensation. XD I'll edit my original post accordingly, thanks for that.

Also, I've looked over one of your stories, and your grammar and writing style is pretty good from what I see. You just might be what I'm looking for, with any luck.


----------



## Saurex (Mar 28, 2019)

You keep referring to a "writing partner," which leads me to believe that you do a large part of the writing as well. How does this work? Are you looking for someone to write side-by-side with or are you looking for someone to mass-produce written works? At almost 55 to 60 WPM and 20 years of practice, I might be interested in this particular project.


----------

